# ANR NORAD



## shadreamer (28 Jun 2013)

Good Afternoon, 

I'm currently doing up a book involving NORAD, and need some info on the ANR. There is an excellent document below which lists the various air regions and call-signs. I found call-signs for WADS, EADS, CONR and the Canadian areas, but does anyone know what the ANR NORAD callsign is? It is missing from this list. 

http://www.carmachicago.com/profiles/norad.pdf

Cheers.


----------



## DAA (28 Jun 2013)

I'll take a stab but don't quote me.   NADS?


----------



## Jorkapp (28 Jun 2013)

ANR's callsign is TOPROCK.


----------



## shadreamer (1 Jul 2013)

Guy Incognito said:
			
		

> ANR's callsign is TOPROCK.


According to the 176th Wiki page, you are correct. Thanks. Easy to find the right path when you have a guide. 

Cheers.


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Jul 2013)

The link you provided is quite dated.  The structure is not quite the same...


----------



## navymich (1 Jul 2013)

shadreamer said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I'm currently doing up a book involving NORAD, and need some info on the ANR. There is an excellent document below which lists the various air regions and call-signs. I found call-signs for WADS, EADS, CONR and the Canadian areas, but does anyone know what the ANR NORAD callsign is? It is missing from this list.
> 
> ...



Within the document that you linked (which is, as Max mentioned, outdated), there is a link for NORAD's webpage.  I suggest you use that to find more of your information.  It is more accurate and up-to-date.  www.norad.mil


----------



## shadreamer (10 Jan 2014)

Morning,

One last question. Does the Cheyenne Mountain bunker have a radio call sign? I know NORAD HQ moved to Peterson AFB in 2006, leaving the bunker as the backup facility. However, does the bunker itself have a radio call sign? I cannot find one for either Peterson or Cheyenne Mountain. 

"Crystal Palace" was suggested to me, but this would appear to be used by the President.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jan 2014)

shadreamer said:
			
		

> Morning,
> 
> One last question. Does the Cheyenne Mountain bunker have a radio call sign? I know NORAD HQ moved to Peterson AFB in 2006, leaving the bunker as the backup facility. However, does the bunker itself have a radio call sign? I cannot find one for either Peterson or Cheyenne Mountain.
> 
> "Crystal Palace" was suggested to me, but this would appear to be used by the President.



Just curious; why do you want to know?


----------



## shadreamer (13 Jan 2014)

Apologies, I answered this on Friday, but never saw it appear in the thread. 

My original post mentions the reason. I'm researching a book.


----------

